# Removing Passenger Seat



## .MiCh. (Oct 18, 2007)

I need to remove my passenger seat indefinitely. I found this post about how to rig up the airbag bypass:
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=166083&start=0

IIRC there are 3 connections under the seat. What should I do about those (i.e. seatbelt notifier, pressure/body-weight sensor, etc)?

Also is there a better way to secure the resistor for the airbag and any others I have to do so that it is less likely to get pulled out?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Depending on the age of your TT, you may or may not have all three connectors. Above you see two of three connectors on my passenger seat. No red connector.










Here you see all three for my driver seat.

Red = seatbelt
Green = seat heat
Yellow/purple = airbag.

Green: No action is necessary for the Green connector.
REd: You have three options. Connect a resistor; do nothing; remove seatbelt from seat and reconnect to the red plug.
Yellow/purple: connect a 4.7 ohm resistor. I used electrical tape to keep it in place and also bound it with a small zip tie. No issues in 2+ years.

Shown here before tape and ziptie.







[



MOST IMPORTANT: *DISCONNECT THE BATTERY BEFORE YOU DISCONNECT THE PLUGS*. THIS WAY YOU WILL NOT THROW AN AIRBAG LIGHT. RECONNECT BATTERY WHEN YOU ARE DONE.

Cheers.

Edit: Ha! I didn't realize that was my post referenced by the OP.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Mikefc626 said:


> I need to remove my passenger seat indefinitely. I found this post about how to rig up the airbag bypass:
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=166083&start=0
> 
> IIRC there are 3 connections under the seat. What should I do about those (i.e. seatbelt notifier, pressure/body-weight sensor, etc)?
> ...


what i did, i cut off the the connector and just soldered the resistor. And then you can just nicely tuck the wires under the carpet..


----------



## .MiCh. (Oct 18, 2007)

TTC2k5 said:


> Red: You have three options. *Connect a resistor*; do nothing; remove seatbelt from seat and reconnect to the red plug.


Same type of resistor? I'm assuming if I do nothing I'll get a light on the cluster indicating such.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Mikefc626 said:


> Same type of resistor? I'm assuming if I do nothing I'll get a light on the cluster indicating such.


remove seatbelt from seat and reconnect to the red plug.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Mikefc626 said:


> Same type of resistor? I'm assuming if I do nothing I'll get a light on the cluster indicating such.


I don't know the size resistor for the seatbelt. And TBH, do nothing may be just fine. You might get a warning light in the cluster, but it's not like the airbag. I'm not even sure there is a "seatbelt" malfunction light as I never did research on it cuz I was installing replacement seats, not removing it all together.

But, you can always remove the belt receptical from the seat and plug it back in. It's a bit of a PITA, but is doable, and may be less of a pain then dealing with a potential belt-light problem.

Link to my "fun". Jump to pic 10 for text on seatbelt removal.

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-interior-mods/porsche-gt3-seat-in/

cheers


----------



## freegeek (Jan 19, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


>


Does anyone know what the rough height difference is between the front and rear of the seat rails?


----------

